# Mesquite Burl Pens



## CabinFever (Feb 16, 2018)

These are 2 pens I made from Mesquite Burl

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 16, 2018)

Awesome! Love the second one with the little limb growth showing on the bottom. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 16, 2018)

WOW!


----------



## CabinFever (Feb 16, 2018)

That is actually Mistletoe growing through it. That piece was so punky I had to build it up with shavings and ca

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 16, 2018)

Love the second one


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 16, 2018)

Lots of character in those well turned and finished timbers.
Nicely done.

Les


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 16, 2018)

Nice! What finish did you use?


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 16, 2018)

Mistletoe loves mesquites glad you were able to use it- nice pens


----------



## cgseymour (Feb 16, 2018)

Beautiful pens
What kit are those?

Excellent job


----------



## CabinFever (Feb 20, 2018)

Jim Beam said:


> Nice! What finish did you use?


The finish is CA Glue


----------



## CabinFever (Feb 20, 2018)

cgseymour said:


> Beautiful pens
> What kit are those?
> 
> Excellent job


Cigar Kit


----------

